# Programacion y control de pantalla tactil



## vikotoro (Nov 27, 2007)

hola amigos, como han estado, mi inquietud es la siguiente...

-quiero aprender a manejar las pantallas tactiles, touch panel, pero no tengo ni idea de como se llaman correctamente o con que referencia se consigue en el mercado, obviamente despues de esto quiero aprender a controlarlas diseñando ciertas estructuras en ellas, la forma como se realza la progracmacion de estas no me interesa de mucho, ya que lo que realmente me interesa es como trabaja, que caracteristicas tiene, 

muchas gracias por su apoyo

se cuidan compañeros


----------



## torres007 (Nov 28, 2007)

Por lo que yo he visto, puedes encontrar como pantallas tactiles como LCD y como TFT. Las LCD son pantallas más pequeñas y con menor resolucion que las TFT, tambien mucho mas baratas que las TFT. Puedes encontrar una especie de paneles transparentes que se colocan encima de la pantalla y puedes convertirla en táctil (touch screen).

En cuanto a las tecnologias que utilizan pueden ser: capacitivas, resistivas, de onda acustica,... Hay bastante información sobre esto.

Hace poco compre un par de pantallas, pero todavia no me he puesto a investigarlas. Las compre de crystalfontz.


----------



## vikotoro (Nov 28, 2007)

muchas gracias averiguare sobre esto, ya que quiero aprender a programar y manejar estos dispositivos! muchas gracias. esto es una idea por donde empezar.


----------



## heli (Ene 23, 2008)

Yo he usado mucho las de Elo Touch resistivas de 4 hilos
http://www.elotouch.com/Technologies/AT4/default.asp
usando un controlador específico de Elo Touch, y con los drivers para Windows, simula un ratón. De esta forma desarrollas el software con un ordenador normal con ratón y luego conectas la pantalla táctil que simula los movimientos y pulsaciones del ratón. También permite controlar aplicaciones que no han sido diseñadas especialmente para panel táctil.
Para usar con micros hay que usar entradas analógicas y calcular la posición por los valores leidos.


----------



## XxleoxX (Jul 6, 2008)

pasate por la pagina de microchip y busca el pic16f887, recuerdo haber visto algo acerca de sensores capacitivos con este buen micro. jeje saludos


----------



## tony-montana (Ene 15, 2009)

necesito ayuda con el controlador tc4v2 para controlar la touch panel,ya que no soy capaz conseguir lo que me saca el controlador utilizarlo con el pic 16f876a.si alguien lo sabe x favor me seria de gran ayuda.


----------



## Carlos Rubio (Abr 21, 2010)

Hola yo tengo una pantalla lgm y necesitaria saber como usarla con un 8051 saludos


----------



## ent (Ene 12, 2011)

Bueno la verda es la primera vez que escribo aqui, necesito ayuda de una LCD TFT marca DWIN  http://www.dwin.com.cn/en/ProOrder.aspx?id=17
pues no dice mucho al respecto de como porgramar esta TFT, dice que por puerto serial del PC se puede pero no esta nuy clara o la verdad no entiendo bien la conexion hacia el PC, y la verda no quiero conectarla sin saber bien por que es costosa la TFT, si alguien sabe o tiene una idea por favor para una ayuda


----------

